# Download Step7 V5.4



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (25 Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Mir ist folögendes Dilemma passiert:

Ich habe meine CD für Step7 V5.4 bei irgendeinem Kunden liegen gelassen und finde sie nimmer wieder. CD2 ist noch vorhanden, CD 1 ist einfach wech.

Weiss wer, ob man sich das Programm bei Siemens runterladen kann und wenn ja, wo?

Eine Demoversion würde mir evtl schon genügen, den meine Lizens habe ich ja noch.

Oder aber sendet Siemens diese bei Verlust kostenfrei hinterher????

Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit V5.3 und Win Flex 2008. Die Versionen passen ja nicht wirklich zusammen ......

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805383&treeLang=de
http://support.automation.siemens.c...m=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content
offiziel:

ist zwar nur das Update, aber mit der richtigen setup.exe aus einem tieferen Verzeichnis dürfte es gehen.

inoffiziel
...

Thomas


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2010)

Hi




> Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit V5.3 und Win Flex 2008. Die Versionen passen ja nicht wirklich zusammen ......


 
Die 5.4  läuft NICHT mit der 5.3er Lizenz   !
(Soweit ich weiss )


----------



## thomass5 (25 Februar 2010)

14 Tage dürfte er aber haben. Hatte seinen 1. Beitrag so verstanden, das er 5.4 hat, und 5.3 nur momentan nutzt.
Thomas


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Februar 2010)

Frage eins, die mir durch den Kopf schoss: Installierst Du immer beim Kunden auf einen Kundenrechner Deine Entwicklungsumgebung?

Frage zwei: gibt es in Deiner Nachbarschaft jemanden, der Dir eine Kopie der CD geben kann (leider komm ich grad aus RLP zurück - würd ich grad dorthin starten, würd ich Dich fragen, wo ich Dich besuchen könnt).

Ansonsten: vermutlich funktioniert der Weg, den thomass5 aufgezeigt hat. Selbstverständlich wird auch Siemens (eventuell gegen kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr) die CD gegen Angabe der COL zusenden oder einen Download zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## IBFS (26 Februar 2010)

Dieser Link könnte helfen

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/41173255

Die ersten zwei Einträge:
s7sp5.zip ( 1505431 KB )   SIMATIC S7 V5.4 Servicepack 5 
S7Sp5Hf4.zip ( 124847 KB ) SIMATIC S7 V5.4 Servicepack 5 Hotfix 4


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 Februar 2010)

Die Sache ist die, dass ich auf nem Panel PC der Firma irgendwas 5.4 installierte, damit meine Kollegas schneller bei Änderungen aufs Passwortgeschütze Programm zugreifen können. ISt bis jetzt von meinen Kollegen immer als Supersache empfunden wurden. Meine Lizens nehme ich natürlich wieder mit. So ist leider meine CD irgendwo liegen geblieben. Habe aber wen gefunden, der mir ne Kopie zukommen lässt. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 Februar 2010)

Und ja, ich bennutze auf meinem Lapi 5.4, auf meinem HomePC aber leider nur 5.3. 5.3 passt in sofern nicht mit WinCC Flex2008 zusammen, dass das Programm in Step 7 nicht integriert werden kann. Wenn man aber weiss, in welchem Unterverzeichnis die Projektierung liegt, kann man sie von Hand öffnen....

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## IBFS (26 Februar 2010)

Und was ist mit dem Link von mir 2 Postings weiter oben. 
Das ist doch das was du suchst, oder???
Das ist doch nicht nur ein SP sondern STEP7 komplett


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 Februar 2010)

Dafür habe ich mich doch bedankt. Srry, wenn das so nicht rüberkam. Danke dir!!!!


----------



## IBFS (26 Februar 2010)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mich doch bedankt. Srry, wenn das so nicht rüberkam. Danke dir!!!!


 
Das meinte ich doch nicht. Ich dachte nur das dich die Angabe SP5
irritiert hat und du dachtest, es wäre nur das Servicepack und 
nicht etwa alles komplett.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (26 Februar 2010)

Nene.... passt schon so.


----------

